# McCulloch PM610



## Rotax Robert (Dec 9, 2003)

Can somebody shed some light on the specs, years made etc.
I recieved a new one today (it maybe has made one cut).


----------



## eyolf (Dec 9, 2003)

Doesn't Mike Acres site have anything?...let me open a new window and look. 

Ah, back again, and it looks like Mike Acres site is experiencing technical difficulties.

here's what I think Iknow: the 605/610 were basically the same saw, but I believe the 605 was about 57cc, the 610 about 60 or 61 cc. Both were available from about 1975 or so, also available in Monkey Wards versions at that time; indeed the very first one I ever saw was a brand-new MW saw on a homemade sawmill rig...was not impressed...this was about 1974-75. 

You could get one equipped with up to about 24' bar (I have one like this w/ .354 McC chain) but I believe they were more commonly seen with 16" and 20" bars. 

After about 1980, they made some of these (actually a lot) disguised as the Timberbear, and I think they might have been available in both larger and smaller displacement sizes. These were sold mostly in big-box stores, and I think you could still find new ones (collecting dust, mostly) for sale up until the mid -'90's. I don't think any were actually manufactured for sale after about 1990, and I thing the plain yellow ones dissappeared from the assembly lines long before that.

I have had some bad things to say about them, but within their niche, I suppose they were an acceptable unit. Not a lot of power, kinda hard on fuel, loud, anti-vibe isn't real good, and heavy. But they do cut wood once you get past that. My biiggest complaint would be that they are ugly, actually.


----------



## mbopp (Dec 9, 2003)

There were also the PM650 and PM655 variants. Dad's old 655 is 60cc, has a compression release, and had (dual) thinner rings for less friction & higher power output. Pop's came with a 20" bar & McCulloch chain. A friend gave me a Monkey Wards 610 that had a lean sieze, that's the parts saw. Pops bought the saw about 1980 if I remember right.


----------



## lucky (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi all, new member here. We have two, a timber bear and pm610. Eyolf is right on. they are loudand hard on gas. Very heavy. sometimes hard to start. I thinks its a 3.7ci saw. Anyway my 046 has way more power for around the same weight.


----------



## Jack Russell (Dec 9, 2003)

*Old yellow 610*

I have a yellow Mc 610 all i can say is It keeps going going and going


----------



## Rotax Robert (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks for the info...This saw saw was givin to me just because it would not run. It seems to run fine now though (after a good tuning and carb clean) I imagine this saw just sat too long without being run. ? though, what is the correct fuel mix for this saw? Just wanna know when I give it to somebody without a saw.


----------



## oakman (Dec 10, 2003)

> I have a yellow Mc 610 all i can say is It keeps going going and going



don't know about anybody else, but i'll be glad when the dam thing quits.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 10, 2003)

Hi Robert, I think 16:1, but ask Ben Walker, just to make sure.
John


----------



## Jack Russell (Dec 10, 2003)

*Mc. 610 saw of year and future*

Oakman

Man did you let me down. Wife read you post. Her words ---THIS IS IT. --- People are tired of hearing about that saw and so am I. Now I not hen peck- and it may look that way. But beening a easy going going person, You know I got to keep Sweetie Happy


----------



## mbopp (Dec 10, 2003)

Oil ratio is 40:1 "if using McCullough oil", 20:1 if using any other oil. I run 32:1 synthetic.


----------



## Jack Russell (Dec 10, 2003)

*610 oil 40 to 1*

The Mc manual calls 40 to 1 mix as stated in former post . I use 40 t0 1 mix --if the oil is from a major saw builder or company Never had any problem


----------



## oakman (Dec 10, 2003)

well jack i am sorry, but i think you are getting a little carried away with your mcC. going going gone thing. i have many old macs in my collection, several of them spent their entire lives in the woods falling and bucking timber and continue to run. the older "pro" saws were some rugged units for sure. saws like the d-44, 795, sp105, sp125, etc. you never said which saw you have. is it an early 6-10, or an 80's pm610? cause there is a difference in the two, in my opinion. the latter being a cheaply made consumer saw, akin to the green poulans of today. if thats what you have, you are either lucky it is running so well, or you are just not using it that much. it was designed for occasional firewood cutting, and thats about it. take that saw out and use it all day every day in a professional logging or trimming environment, and it will be toast in a week, or less. do you have any other saws? have you ever had your hands on a pro saw, such as an 044 stihl, or 372 husky? be careful if you do. you'll probably have a heart attack from excitement! peace, brother.


----------



## oakman (Dec 10, 2003)

heres a mcC 6-10


----------



## oakman (Dec 10, 2003)

and here's a later mcC pm610


----------



## cbfarmall (Dec 10, 2003)

I think he's previously stated that he has the 40 yr. old yellow Mac, which would make it the 6-10.

Chris B.


----------



## Jack Russell (Dec 10, 2003)

*Number one-?-?-?*

Oakman

I can not say which old yellow saw it is My wife agreed to let me use her computer. But the goin going better be GONE. I do not own a computer.

husky 3120 XP 60" bar(three 36" bars)
MS360 stihl 24" bar
Mc.10-10
Mc. 200 16--20--28" bar
?? 610
poulan 20" bar
sears same as poulan

I burned out three poulans on one large oak-----got a 3120XP. Tree is fire wood now

It sure was a lot of enjoyment to me about the old sawI take my cap off to all the guys YOU are good sports.At times I did LOL


----------



## oakman (Dec 10, 2003)

well if yer runnin a 3120 husky then you certainly should know the difference between a high dollar/quality saw, and one like a pm610. however if you got a 6-10 from '68 to '72, then all this is pure bs on my part. those old macs just keep going and going and going. well i gotta be going.............................................


----------



## oakman (Dec 10, 2003)

yea, he got me on that one. i always did hate that commercial. i think now i'm gonna buy me a pm610 off ebay for $1.99 and get a very large stuffed pink bunny and bend him over, and, well............ film at eleven.


----------

